#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Видео с семинара Лобсанг Нгаванга

## Валериус

Всем привет!

Есть ли у кого-нибудь видеозапись с семинара по горловому пению, который проводил Лобсанг Нгаванг? Ссылка с информацией: http://dazan.spb.ru/main/851/ В Яндексе нашёл лишь короткий ролик.

Буду очень благодарен всем, кто поможет найти это видео или подобные уроки по тибетскому горловому пению!

----------

